# Wireless Extension Cord



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml

Think Geek has come out with this new product. It's pretty cool. It has virtually no resistance over vast distances. Great product


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Now we just have to get them behind the walls and into a 1900 box. Man, the warning at the end is something else. Interesting idea, though!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Tesla tried that concept too.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I think Tesla tried that concept too.


Nice if you could use the transmitter as a death ray


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those actually work!? How many amps can you transfer wirelessly?

~Matt


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

Its a joke lol.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you sure it's a joke? It doesn't say anywhere on there about that.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Usually these items are released on April 1st.

Could I interest you in one of my vacuum wall climbers? Just need your SSAN, and moms maiden name . . .

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

NO JOKE I ORDER TWO


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Wireless?

What do you "plug" the transmitter into?
No worries, we'll still have work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


> NO JOKE I ORDER TWO


Why? You need 240?:laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"Why? You need 240"

No, he still needs 120, just needs "more power".

"It has virtually no resistance over vast distances".

Their ad says "we've beamed power over 300 feet!" Guess everything is relative . . . 

Hope Idaho Abe keeps us posted.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone try clicking the add to cart button?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, clicking on the add to cart button reveals it is indeed an old April Fool's joke :blink:

Too good to be true, it would seem.

They even have a personal plug tester listed. That one will wake you up, for sure:










They do have a bunch of other useless stuff to order, however. :whistling2:


----------

